# 8 month old female in Connecticut



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

This is my parents' next door neighbor's dog. I have never met her. The husband passed away and the wife is moving to a 55+ community and cannot take her.

She is 8 months old, housebroken, spayed, microchipped, and her hips looked good when xrayed at spay. I don't know about OFA/PennHip or her age at spay. I am told she knows basic commands.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

That is so sad. Has the owner contacted any rescues? She sounds like a very nice pup. I'm sure someone would scoop her up quickly.


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

It is a sad situation, but the husband was diagnosed with cancer and bought the pup without discussing it with his wife. He passed away and the wife is selling the home and moving to a 55+ and can't take her. So she is still at home, but the wife is older and afraid the dog will knock her down, etc.

I don't know if they have contacted rescues. It sounds like (while she has been loved) it will be better for the dog to be rehomed. I hope it works out.


----------



## Jameson23 (Oct 27, 2015)

What a beauty !! when i hear these stories I wish I had a farm !!! i know this girl will find a great home !! wish i could take her ! DW would kill me !


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Has the woman contacted the breeder? That would be the best route to go.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

crisco78 said:


> This is my parents' next door neighbor's dog. I have never met her. The husband passed away and the wife is moving to a 55+ community and cannot take her.
> 
> Can't take the dog but I would love the quilt though. Seriously.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

wolfy dog said:


> crisco78 said:
> 
> 
> > This is my parents' next door neighbor's dog. I have never met her. The husband passed away and the wife is moving to a 55+ community and cannot take her.
> ...


----------



## lovemysailor30 (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm very interested in finding out any information for this gorgeous girl. I do have 2 dogs and both are males. I was wanting to have a female to compliment the 2 males. I grew up with shepherds and love the breed. I am currently in Groton as my husband is Navy. Any information you can give me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## alwest09 (Jan 10, 2016)

*interest in gsd!! i live in northeast CT*

Hello my name is ashley w. -

i am in that area - was wondering if we could talk about the pup! I have a 1 yr old male gsd, looking for a sister for him.
Very interested
message me at 860-933-9364
or email 
lyniepooh18 at YAHOO


----------



## Jlparker1113 (Jan 10, 2016)

*8 Momth old puppy*

I am very interested in this puppy we have raised German Shepard dogs for over 11 years and have had two littles with the female we have. We just had two of our dogs pass away and are looking to get another one please contact me about her. My phone number is 8609177687. I am willing to go get her today. Thank you.


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

I was notified via private message that a member of this forum met her on Saturday and will take her if she gets along with their other dog. I am happy to pass along everyone else's information if that doesn't work out.

What a great community - hopefully this will be a win for the current owner, the new owner, and the pup


----------



## lovemysailor30 (Jan 10, 2016)

If it does not work out, please give me a call. My name is Lydia and I can be reached at 7573331038. I will be more then happy to see if she fits in with my two dogs.


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

I was at my parents' yesterday, and the pup has been rehomed. I have no idea where she was placed


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

That is great news. Hope it is a perfect home for the pup.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

crisco78 said:


> I was at my parents' yesterday, and the pup has been rehomed. I have no idea where she was placed


Wow, can't believe she did it. Hope the dog went to a good place. My friend is buying a female after the lady didn't let them have the pup. At least I can help him find a reputable breeder.


----------

